# Old Skateboard



## PCHiggin (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi, Can anybody tell me anything about this? Maybe when it was made,or if it was homemadeThe trucks are unmarked.Thanks


----------



## morton (Apr 25, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was "factory made".  Back in the day I worked at a WT Grant Store (only us old farts remember that chain) and we received a shipment of boards that looked similar only with graphics.  In use the graphics disappeared quickly. 

I was a stock boy (do they still have them) and we arrived before the store opened and delivered merchandise to the various departments in the store. When the boards came in we had a great time "sidewalk surfin" the aisles before the managers arrived. 

I'm sure that today some government agency would outlaw them....hit a pebble, an expansion joint in the sidewalk, or twig and it was wipeout big time.  Lots of broken ankles, legs, wrists,and arms.  Ah...the good old days.

I have a Tenderfoot board that looks a lot like yours and I read somewhere that they were the first national marketed skateboard.  No sure if this is true cause I'm no expert, but it's easy to imagine that many built their own boards while their sisters wondered what happened to their roller skates.

Board is for sale if anyone interested, send me a pm.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks Morton,They are similar,especially the trucks. Do you know about when yours was made? Thanks again.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 25, 2018)

morton said:


> Back in the day I worked at a WT Grant Store (only us old farts remember that chain)




{sigh...} Guess I have to admit to being old now. I remember the W.T. Grant Store on W. Lexington St. in downtown Baltimore when I was growing up.

Interesting skateboard btw...

Dave


----------



## morton (Apr 26, 2018)

http://vintage-skateboards.com/post/88464869937/tenderfoot-by-nash-mfg-inc-ca-1960s


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'd say that was sold around the time the adjustable Super Skates were the rage. I had a pair of those and then got my first new to the world store bought skateboard with the metal wheels. It didn't last, cheap, and my next board had the wide hard poly type wheels with the new type skateboard trucks. Trying to pin point the year but I'm thinking 1962-63.


----------

